# Which Hard drive to buy for Roamio Plus March 2021



## Thebreen (Nov 24, 2013)

Wife wants me to "add more memory" to the Roamio Plus -
tsn 848030190xxxxxx
softwareVersion 20.7.4d.RC13-848-6-848

is this drive compatible? https://www.amazon.com/Purple-3TB-Surveillance-Hard-Drive/dp/B0718XQQJ9/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&gclid=Cj0KCQjw3duCBhCAARIsAJeFyPVpaC_n5sZpN1CJLd38hIl_twq05Anl2pT5KNjHaVXIVadVSD0JQGsaAqkxEALw_wcB&hvadid=410064042873&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9011839&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=13380894955144452661&hvtargid=kwd-314266755091&hydadcr=18004_11412171&keywords=3tb+wd+purple&qid=1616353136&sr=8-3&th=1

*Western Digital 3TB WD Purple Surveillance Internal Hard Drive - 5400 RPM Class, SATA 6 Gb/s, , 64 MB Cache, 3.5" - WD30PURZ*

*price on Amazon is $82.40 today 3/21/2021*

*I have used KTTMG to move recordings to PC (but not back to TIVO) I would like to retain the current recordings if possible and not too much time to transfer.*


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Please don't show your full Tivo Service Number. Not ethnical or something.

Yes, you could use that 3TB, but 3TB is not the limit. 8TB is.

Most recommended is WD Red Plus, models that end in EFRX on those up to 6TB. EFAX on the 8TB. Just make sure they are CMR not SMR (won't work). Most of the time, its hard to tell.

You can use KMTTG and copy shows to PC, but to send them back, you need PyTivo because KMTTG does not have the 'server' function.

The fastest way to upgrade is to use MSFR (under 1 hr), but it would be like starting fresh. To copy the older drive, you need to use MFSTools to copy and expand. It would take a long time, even overnight to copy. This would work for up to 4TB, and would need more work (MFSADD) to get the rest of the space.

Some think that swapping drives will force an upgrade to TE4 (Hydra, v21), but that is not true.


----------



## kad7777 (Mar 21, 2008)

Replaced my Roamio Plus HD with 3TB Western Digital a few months ago. Works great!!
https://shop.westerndigital.com/products/outlet/internal-drives/wd-red-plus-sata-3-5-hdd#WD30EFRX


----------



## godsey1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought a Western Digital red and did this several years ago, and have not had 1 problem with it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WD Red is not the same today. There is WD Red (SMR) and WD Red Plus (most are CMR), WD Red Pro (7200RPM).


----------



## godsey1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh not good. Why do they make it so complicated?


----------

